# Who's your daddy now?



## 涼宮

Good evening 

Is there any expression in Japanese equivalent to that slang phrase?

Context:

1) A soccer match, one of the team scored and then one of the players mocking the other says ''Who's your daddy now ah?!

2) 2 friends playing a videogame, and one of them beat his friend and says ''tell me, C'mon tell me, Who's your daddy?''


よろしくお願いします


----------



## gotoba

Maybe 様見ろ or　思い知れ.

思い知らせてやろ

I'm just guessing so let's wait for what the others say


----------



## q_006

Who's your daddy = Fix someone's wagon*?
Who's your daddy = Teach and do it**?


*Google Translate.
**My (limited) translation.


----------



## almostfreebird

涼宮 said:


> Good evening
> 
> Is there any expression in Japanese equivalent to that slang phrase?
> 
> 
> 
> よろしくお願いします



I think that the expression is an American thing.

By the way, what kind of expression do you use to insult an opponent or a rival in that context in your language?



If you were a Yankees fan and wanted to insult Pedro Martinez in 2004 Red Sox v.Yankees playoff,
would you have said "¿Quién es tu papá?"?


----------



## mikun

HI,
まだ試合をできるような実力ではないということですかね。そのような表現としては
１．勝負を挑むなんて100年早いんだよ！顔を洗って出直してきな！
２．手合い違いだぜ！しっかりと修行を積んできな！
という勝ち誇る表現はあります。


----------



## Wishfull

親の顔がみてみたいわ！　（I want to watch his parent's face.)

・遊び金欲しさに、賽銭ドロボーをするなんて、親の顔がみてみたいわ！

・どういう育て方をしてるんだ。親の顔がみてみたいわ！

When you see someone's shameful behavior, you would say "I want to see what his parents look like".

In Japan, someone's dishonor is his/her parents' dishonor.
Because, a child resembles his/her parents.

「かえるの子はかえる」　

I don't know there is resemblance in meaning between your idiomatic expression and my idiomatic expression.
Yet, both are expressions related to one's parent.

Another one would be; ”おまえのかあちゃん、でべそ！”


----------



## q_006

"Who's your daddy?" is more like "Who's da man?" or "Who's the best?" It's an expression that not only boasts your skills but also emphasizes to your opponents that you are definitely above him skill-wise. It's not derogatory but it's very competitive and aggressive.


----------



## 涼宮

almostfreebird said:


> I think that the expression is an American thing.
> 
> By the way, what kind of expression do you use to insult an opponent or a rival in that context in your language?
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a Yankees fan and wanted to insult Pedro Martinez in 2004 Red Sox v.Yankees playoff,
> would you have said "¿Quién es tu papá?"?


 
Excellent question! In Spanish sounds horrible ¡¿Quién es tu papi ah!?! I find quite hard to translate ''whos your daddy now!?'' But, I do not know in other spanish countries, but ast least in Venezuela we use the expression ''Soy el papá de los helados/Dime vamos ¿Quién es el papá de los helados?'' Lit: I'm the ice cream dad.

Another possibility would be ¡¿Quién es el que manda ahora ah?! (Who is the ruler now)

And thank you everyone for helping me  I realy like that slang phrase in English, but it would sound weird to mix Japanese with English like that.

It is quite interesting, the expression is related to the parents in 3 languages, I wonder if it would be like that in other languages, off topic, though.


----------



## Ghabi

Suzumiya, although Wishfull's examples are very useful (as usual), I don't think you and he are talking about the same thing. Wishfull's sayings are like "I'd love to see his parents, who were able to produce such a X [insert your favorite profanity here]". They're used for serious reprimand.


----------



## q_006

q_006 said:


> "Who's your daddy?" is more like "Who's da man?" or "Who's the best?" *It's an expression that not only boasts your skills but also emphasizes to your opponents that you are definitely above him skill-wise. It's not derogatory but it's very competitive and aggressive.*


Is there a Japanese phrase for what I described above?


----------



## Wishfull

どや！　（とドヤ顔をする）・・・・・最近の流行語
おととい来い。　おとといきやがれ。
10年早い。
まだまだやねー。


----------

